# Consuegra #9 Rothschild (Maduro) Cigar Review - Surprising little smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At first, it looks like a cheap, straightforward, and unappealing Cigar. Despite this, it is a tasty medium-full, and enjoyable smoke. It starts of...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #9 Rothschild (Maduro) Cigar Review - Surprising little smoke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto this...one of those unassuming cigars that a lot of us pass over. Very inexpensive and good cigar after about 8 months.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a few of these that have almost 12 years of cooler time and they just keep getting better!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> I have a few of these that have almost 12 years of cooler time and they just keep getting better!


12 years? :bowdown::bowdown:


----------

